# NLS 1mm General Formula



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Quick question. I purchased a 5lb bucket of NLS from one of the retailers on this site. I specifically ordered the 1mm Cichlid formula, and they sent me the general purpose formula.

Can this formula be used for vegetarians such as tropheus and the like?

Are there many differences? If so, what are they?

Thanks!


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

I would email NLS....get the info from the source

Tekjunky


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

theres a forum on www.nlpublish.com
where the creator actually posts sometimes.
but I think its safe to feed, the ingredients should be almost if not identical


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

what are the igredients listed on the label?


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

The formulas are generally the same. The general purpose food will be fine. Many aquarists feed their Tropheus NLS with great success.

The link to the NLS forum published above is great. RD is very knowledgable about fish nutrition and is more than happy to answer any questions regarding diet and foods to feed your fish.


----------



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.tqtf.com.au/pdf%27s/techSheetA4.pdf

see the tech sheet ^^ above the formula is the same spec for spec


----------

